# Re-caning DR Chairs ... WITH BURLAP!



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

Alright; some details, might help me think of something as I go here...

Chairs are 40 years old, frames are great (although I will re-finish with Poly when done).

I un-raveled 3/16" Sisal Twine to 1/16" lengths. It goes into the groove well.

Removing the old cane / bead was a BEAR. I then took a Dremel Tool, and cleaned out the groove.

I sunk the bead across the Top, but did NOT tightly stretch the Burlap across. ??? Then I put a short Sisal strip across part of the Bottom groove, RELATIVELY tightly.

Now, I'm gonna' try to continue from the Top, alternating down the sides, pulling the Burlap tightly, crossways, to the Bottom Corners, then remove the DRY-FIT Sisal at the Bottom, and continue to the Bottom middle.

THEN, I'll carefully drip some THINNED Polyurethane into the Sisal bead. (edit; THEN cut excess Burlap from the perimeter, with a Single Edge Razor)

When dry, I'll re-Poly the chair, with the hardened Poly Sisal perimeter ALSO sanded down.

Finally, I'll spray the Burlap with water, and HOT blow dry to shrink / tighten.

Thoughts? Anyone been here before???


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

Working down the sides here...

Fabric is working in pretty tight; it's actually pulling the opposite side OUT. Once back in on the other side, and set with Poly, we MIGHT not have to worry too much about shrinking it ...


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

At bottom, both sides, read to pull temp piece here, and run side lengths of Sisal to the middle of the bottom...

(if you're scared to feedback on this, just say so? )


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

It seems that the ORIGINAL GROOVE, in which the cane is beaded into place, is made deep enough to pull tight ANY material, as it is 'set' with the bead.

Fingers crossed. And eyes crossed, teeth, toes, hair, etc., ... got 'em ALL crossed....................................


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

That's quite a challenge.

If I were doing it I would probably consider making a rope of the Sisal. 

Don't know much about burlap shrinkage because I just fed hogs, calves and chickens from those burlap sacks. Could you test shrinkage on scrap pieces.


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

13-0 ; is that a rope size there SS?

I bought 3/16" Sisal; was way to big. By the time I un-raveled it to 3 x 1/16" WIDTH strands (not length, as I said before), it was near perfect for the beading.

Breaktime (Happy Hour). I got a good feeling about this one...:wink2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Schrade said:


> 13-0 ; is that a rope size there SS?
> 
> I bought 3/16" Sisal; was way to big. By the time I un-raveled it to 3 x 1/16" WIDTH strands (not length, as I said before), it was near perfect for the beading.
> 
> Breaktime (Happy Hour). I got a good feeling about this one...:wink2:


Not rope size but a football score.:smile:
I made it for a favorite niece and her husband's ranch ( 13-0 Ranch ) as a barn warming gift. Always seem to be new house warming gifts so what the he!! let's do a barn warming gift. I've made a few rope machines but she didn't get the one that made this rope.


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

Got it SS! I didn't post clearly what the stuff is I guess (and I see a few other mistakes I made - *forum software has timer on 'Edit Post'???* ).

It's 3/16" Sisal ROPE from Ace Hardware. Left is the rope, center is a single strand, right is 2 strands still together. I called it Twine, cause that's what it looks like un-wound...

Being cheap (poorly-wound chinese) rope might be to an advantage; it might absorb thinned Polyurethane better, than if it was more tightly wound.

Will find out later today here...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you unraveled the 3/16 Sisal and made the 3 strands into a rope it may work real well being tight and firm in rope form. 

You might like the advantage of a screen spline roller to insert the cord. I believe this dual wheel is 3/32" and 5/32".


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

'Spline' Roller is the correct tool to use SS, for PROFESSIONALS.

I'm not a pro, but I'll put my work up against one (with exception for TIME to complete the job).

So perimeter bead (spline) is done. Now ready to CAREFULLY 'drip' into the bead a thinned mix of Polyurethane.

Another concern here, is Poly on the Burlap, making it 'brittle', and subject to 'breaking', after drying... ???????


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

No feedback? Thoughts? Opinions? (except for SS there)

Status Quo. Not much to learn; lots to teach...lain:

Removing cane, cleaning groove, 2nd chair. Wow - lotta' work, if chair is quality built. Came from Hickory NC early '70's (was there last week), bought new by grandpa in Pittsburgh PA.

Took an hour+ to strip cane, clean groove with Dremel, 1 chair! Dremel attachment is a steel piece. Wanted to use a stone, but it touched both sides of groove, and that gets out of order in SHORT ORDER...


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

Silence is DEAFENING!!! (except for crickets? )

2nd chair; Burlap splined into place - ready for thinned Poly here...

debating right now to put second coat into 1st chair spline, or wait until re-finishing whole chair, with SLIGHTLY thinned Poly (avoid brush strokes); *a good 'bind' of Burlap in spline is critical.* Anyone?


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

Alright guys - SOMEone needs to sound off on this Q...

1st chair - cutting excess Burlap: _*OPTION 1*_ from OUTside (pic 1), or *OPTION 2* from INside (pic 2)???

Cutting from OUTside will leave a 'lip', so to speak (that I might take down later, when hardened further, with Poly FINAL re-finish)...

...whereas, cutting from INside will save that step. BUT, there's a risk of cutting into the wood, inside the groove (not so serious), or worse, cutting into the Sisal Spline.

Anyone? SS? Helloooooooo .....................?

(and Admin / Mods; any chance I could gain 'Edit Permission' for my posts on this thread? Thanks if so, or if not)


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Pic #2 with a thin plastic backer board under the waste burlap using my wife's rotary material cutter.


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

Can't see the pic SS?



SeniorSitizen said:


> Pic #2 with a thin plastic backer board under the waste burlap using my wife's rotary material cutter.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Pic shows for me but anyway Google Fiskars rotary material cutter. And I forgot the wife's cutter is accompanied by a cutting mat the material lays on.


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

Yeah - probably perfect tool for the PROFESSIONAL there SS, but like I was sayin' about the spline roller...



Schrade said:


> 'Spline' Roller is the correct tool to use SS, *for PROFESSIONALS.*
> 
> I'm not a pro, but I'll put my work up against one (with exception for TIME to complete the job).


So, with a Single Edge, wonder which would go better?

Since the razor has a good bevel, I gotta' go with cut from OUTside. It will slide along the wood, straight cut, won't CUT the wood, and then, if leftover is sloppy, I can take it down further later, when hardened with Poly Finish...

_*edit: Thinking FURTHER here SS, the Sisal Spline is pretty deep as is (maybe it shows in pics). I MIGHT be able to press in a SECOND strip of Sisal? And THEN, if necessary, Dremel if flat with the wood, for FINAL Poly re-finish???*_





SeniorSitizen said:


> Pic shows for me but anyway Google Fiskars rotary material cutter. And I forgot the wife's cutter is accompanied by a cutting mat the material lays on.


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

Changed my mind here SS - cut from INside, like you suggested. I can cut 'deeper', into the channel. 

That will leave less of a Burlap 'lip', so as not to interfere with a 2nd 'Spline' strip (if it will press in).


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

Excess is off 1st chair.

Q now is, will a 2nd Sisal Spline strip go into [what's left of the] groove???

And IF so, it will make a LOT more work, tedious at that, to smooth out when Poly'ed, WITHOUT HITTING THE INSIDE BURLAP!!!


----------



## Schrade (May 21, 2009)

Next thought here; Staple Gun into first Spline? 

I did pull a couple staples out of original Spline...........................

How come no one else is posting up ideas?

edit: Staples it will be  Then we'll decide 2nd Spline strip or not.


----------



## kitho (May 30, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm new with DIY'ing. I'm creative, but not such a fast learner. So I was wondering if anyone has some tips for me where I can find DIY ideas with pictures, video's of visual content, so that I have an example, out of this forum. 

What websites or apps do you guys get your inspiration of and why does it work for you? . I hope I can get some good tips from you guys. Thankyou. 


Greetings, 

Kitho


----------



## DIYGuyDev (Jun 18, 2017)

I wouldn't mind sitting on that chair and drinking a nice glass of red wine!


----------

